# The Ships Buried Under San Francisco's Streets



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2018)

Thought this was interesting, more HERE.



> Beneath the streets of San Francisco’s financial district lie the  remains of dozens of sailing ships that once brought people to San  Francisco during the gold rush of the mid-19th century.
> 
> These ships were  beached near what was then a small Mexican village called Yerba Buena.  In those early days, the waters of San Francisco Bay came all the way up  to where is now Montgomery Street—the site of the iconic Transamerica  Pyramid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 25, 2018)

That's fascinating. I had no idea.

Thanks, SeaBreeze.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes, Me either. I enjoyed more articles on that site as well. Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 28, 2018)

What a great and interesting article, SB!  Thanks!


----------



## Lara (Feb 28, 2018)

Yerba Buena Cove in 1851. Yes, they do look abandoned and in poor state. 
I don't guess you can sink a decaying ship in a harbor and claim the real estate as yours anymore.
But if so, let me know! 

https://fernhilltoursdotcom.wordpre...e-beginning-of-the-california-gold-rush-1848/


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks SeaBreeze Interesting read, and I have bookmarked that site, I did read the Vinegar Valentines already.


----------



## Lon (Feb 28, 2018)

*The Burried Ships of San Francisco*

As a past resident of this magnificent city I just now found this out.

https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/05/map-ships-buried-san-francisco/


----------

